# Overnighting on Wimbledon Common



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi folks

Does anyone know if it's OK to overnight in a m/h on Wimbledon Common??

We're at a friend's party in Wimbledon in February and they have suggested we can overnight on the Common - they say they have seen m/h's parked there, specifically on The Causeway - see map - http://www.schlesingerassociates.com/pdf/wimbledon_village_parking_map2.pdf

Anyone else know anything??

I guess the alternative is the CC site at Crystal Palace but we'd prefer closer so any other ideas would be useful

Ta muchly


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Just remember it's rutting season for Wombles.

Sorry


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

tonyt said:


> Just remember it's rutting season for Wombles.
> 
> Sorry


would you like me to take a video for you?? :wink:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

tonyt said:


> Just remember it's rutting season for Wombles.
> 
> Sorry


No, thats Colin Stag...........................

Ray.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

fatbuddha said:


> Hi folks
> 
> Does anyone know if it's OK to overnight in a m/h on Wimbledon Common??
> 
> ...


All the roads on the Common itself are quite narrow, including The Causeway so a MH might make it a bit difficult for trucks etc.

There are plenty of wider residential roads near the Common and many have long flank garden walls where one would not be parking in front of a house. Some roads have parking restrictions, some not.

If you let me have the street name of your friend's (here or PM) I can make a suggestion.

Geoff


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

nicholsong said:


> fatbuddha said:
> 
> 
> > Hi folks
> ...


thanks for this Geoff - I would think however a Saturday night might be better with trucks though?? Road is Gladstone Road so if you have any suggestions, let me know please.

Otherwise we'll go down the hotel route if it's too awkward but would prefer to use my mobile hotel.....


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

The only place I have found for a motorhome is the car park in Hartfield road. SW19 there is no height restriction. about 100 spaces, not sure about cost now, but am sure if you goggle it there might be some info. Used to visit relations in Putney, just up the road.
hope this helps

cabby


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

buddha

It is quite a long uphill trek from gladstone road to the Common - a mile.

I would suggest Kingswood Road (the part S. of Kingston Road(A 239). Go S. down Gladstone Road turn right, across the Tramway level Xing, and Kingswood road is 1st L. Alternative is the small roads off it to the right. There were no parking restrictions when I was last there but your friends could advise.

Hartfield Road CP is in the middle of the busy one-way system so would be a bit noisy - maybe 'cabby' missed the fact that you want to sleep in the MH.

Did you think of asking your friends if they could keep a space outside their house, so not blocking someone else?

Geoff


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Or even https://www.google.co.uk/#q=park+in+my+driveway

Ray.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

As it is for only one night, I see no reason not to use any road that does not have restrictions, including size.

cabby


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I'd simply go, as Geoff suggested, and find a suitable residential road with a flank garden wall.
No different to parking your empty MH in the street overnight. I frequently use them.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

tonyt said:


> I'd simply go, as Geoff suggested, and find a suitable residential road with a flank garden wall.
> No different to parking your empty MH in the street overnight. I frequently use them.


They don't move vagrants on in Wimbledon then?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

If there are no restrictions per parking and the vehicle is legal and not causing an obstruction then by all means overnight park. If it is a good party I would imagine that you will only need it half the night anyway.  

cabby


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

cabby said:


> If there are no restrictions per parking and the vehicle is legal and not causing an obstruction then by all means overnight park. If it is a good party I would imagine that you will only need it half the night anyway.
> 
> cabby


If it is a really good party half the night ... and all the next day as well!


----------

